# Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for WiiU&3DS! EU/US



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2012)

Announced on the Nintendo direct/live newyork event.

Wii U version will feature online and crossplay with 3DS. Might have misheard about the crossplay feature with the 3DS version? Both versions will be available sometime in March 2013.

Cross play confirmed! Still not sure if it meant just exchanging data. >_>

PR

CAPCOM CONFIRMS MONSTER HUNTER™ 3 ULTIMATE FOR RELEASE IN MARCH 2013


The Most Expansive Instalment in the Monster Hunter™ Series Comes to Europe and North America

London, UK – September 13th, 2012 - Capcom, a leading worldwide developer and publisher of video games, today confirmed that Monster Hunter™ 3 Ultimate will be launching on Nintendo’s Wii U™ console and Nintendo 3DS™ system across Europe and North America in March 2013.


The popular fantasy action franchise Monster Hunter™ is now one of the most iconic gaming series in the world selling over 21 million copies worldwide since the series began in 2004. Players take on the role of a hunter and are sent to explore a settlement within the Monster Hunter™ universe, completing quests on their journey to seek and slay monsters whilst improving their skills and earning equipment upgrades. With many challenging monsters and over 200 quests the latest edition to the series is set to be the most expansive offering to date.

Monster Hunter™ 3 Ultimate utilises the functionalities of the Wii U console and Nintendo 3DS system to provide players with a truly intuitive hunting experience. The touch screen feature of both platforms allows players to quickly access in-game books, weapons, field maps and mini games whilst the high quality graphics of Wii U and 3D visuals of Nintendo 3DS powered by the latest iteration of Capcom’s MT Framework deliver a unique and stunning world for players to explore. Taking advantage of the portability of Nintendo 3DS, players can exchange their guild card that contains all their hunter’s information with other players via StreetPass™.

Players can experience the world of Monster Hunter™ alone or in four player local play using Nintendo 3DS. Finding nearby hunters to adventure on quests with is now even easier via the local Nintendo 3DS search feature. *Wii U players will be able to enjoy the hunt with Nintendo 3DS players via a local wireless connection*. Gamers that own both a Wii U and Nintendo 3DS can take advantage of the inter compatibility of save data between the two consoles, taking the hunt from the living room wherever they go.


----------



## klim28 (Sep 13, 2012)

@[email protected] was hoping for Monster Hunter 4 than 3G localization.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet! I'm hoping that since the Wii U will be more capable, and that it'll output in proper HD, that they'll include a split-screen co-op. My wife and I each have a Wii for playing MHTri together. I'm hoping I won't have to do the same for the Wii U (right away, anyway). Split-screen with the ability of additional online party members would be the best, as we have a friend who we play online with too. Still, looking forward to this nonetheless.

EDIT: Or better yet, one of us on the TV, and one on the gamepad screen. O.o WANT.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Sep 13, 2012)

Seems very interesting with the cross-play idea. I enjoyed the PS2 version and loved the Wii version with the multiplayer and overall feel of it. Hopefully it will be even more awesome than the Wii version.


You might want to edit that year to 2013 (Or 2014? Hopefully not.) from 2012, unless it's already out.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

And thus a success in Japan is now guaranteed.

I hate these games though but it's all good I guess.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 13, 2012)

March 2012 has already past.

EDIT:  'd.


----------



## jmanup85 (Sep 13, 2012)

And just like that this system is a must have for me.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet! I thought that they weren't going to port it at all. Thanks Capcom! Now the only thing I want to see is a new Monster hunter for PS3/360 and I will give Capcom all my money.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2012)

It really seems like "Ultimate" is becoming the go-to subtitle for Wii U games.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> It really seems like "Ultimate" is becoming the go-to subtitle for Wii U games.



Well, during the SNES days it was Super so now it was upgraded for Ultimate. Xp
Better than ultra at least..


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes! It's no MH4 but at least it's Monster Hunter! I've been dying to have one for my 3DS...


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 13, 2012)

What I want to post is "Finally" with a bazillion Y's at the end. But instead, I'll just say "Hell fucking yes" to avoid being modded.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Sep 13, 2012)

So this means we'll see MH4, right?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Sep 13, 2012)

Stop teasing, Nintendo!

We all know you're not going to release it in the west for a few years :/


----------



## ferofax (Sep 13, 2012)

klim28 said:


> @[email protected] was hoping for Monster Hunter 4 than 3G localization.


BUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRN!

Granted, I expected MH4 and that they'll skip 3G, but hey, you should still burn at the stake. 



Crimsonclaw111 said:


> So this means we'll see MH4, right?


By 2014, lol. Next as we get this, Japan will get MH4.

Time to run around naked and screaming! Aaaaaaaaa~


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

Like you really don't need three Monster Hunter games on the 3DS honestly. Like within a year of each other nonetheless.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

So this probably confirms largest ever launch in Japan right?






http://kotaku.com/5942984/the-first-wii-bundle-features-monster-hunter-3-and-its-japan-only?post=52641195

Kotaku as usual have got it wrong, Europe will get a ZombiU Premium Pack, as well as the fact that Nintendo Land is a pack in for the Premium/Deluxe also.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Like you really don't need three Monster Hunter games on the 3DS honestly. Like within a year of each other nonetheless.


What do you mean 3? MH3U is MH3G. With MH4, that's two. By the time we get MH3U, Japan gets MH4, with 1 year in between.

Plus that's like saying all the MH titles on the PSP was unnecessary...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Like you really don't need three Monster Hunter games on the 3DS honestly. Like within a year of each other nonetheless.


I think Sony needs at least one for the Vita right now.  Shit the president will chop off a bollock to even get a half assed social version for Vita.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Like you really don't need three Monster Hunter games on the 3DS honestly. Like within a year of each other nonetheless.
> ...


Looks like Nintendo got Capcom to "bind" the MH franchise to Nintendo systems for now... else, Capcom would have announced one for the Vita, like, launch maybe. Speculation on my part, but hey, it definitely sounds plausible.

I think Nintendo of Japan at least paid attention to how much units Monster Hunter games can pull in Japan, and now Sony is hurting for it.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Europe will get a ZombiU Premium Pack, as well as the fact that Nintendo Land is a pack in for the Premium/Deluxe also.


NINTENDO, MY WALLET IS READY.

I can't wait to get MH3U along with it


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 13, 2012)

I wonder if it'll actually be good for once.
That'd be a nice change anyway.

Wonder what WiiU sales are going to be like in Japan because of this.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 13, 2012)

I want monster hunter 4 on the 3ds and not a port of the wii version  *CAPCON* always gives us the scraps and Japan gets the good stuff.


----------



## pasc (Sep 13, 2012)

3,4 who cares ? Monster Hunter, finally a sign of life, now give us a sing of a phoenix wright 5 translation and it's settled.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 13, 2012)

why the hell was my post edited ¬_¬


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

pasc said:


> 3,4 who cares ? Monster Hunter, finally a sign of life, now give us a sing of a phoenix wright 5 translation and it's settled.



umm, Capcom already sang how PW5 was making its way out of Japan?


----------



## Anakir (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll wait for MH4.


----------



## klim28 (Sep 14, 2012)

Some/most people specially fans  including me can't get enough Monster Hunter.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 14, 2012)

At least we now know which monster hunter they were intending to bring over. Not too far off either I suppose.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Sep 14, 2012)

*stops the Monter Hunter argument*

Back off guys! Monster Hunter is an hate it or love it game series. But still too few people have given it a real shot.
'Cause once you're hooked, you can say bye bye to your free time.

Nintendo has made a few good moves regarding their software line-up. They've finally got their third-party (timed) exclusives in the form of Dragon Quest, Monster Hunter and Bayonetta 2.
The only thing they have got to do now, is hold onto it. If they lose these third-party exclusives, they're back to core Nintendo titles only.

That reminds me, am I the only one sensing a Final Fantasy exclusive coming up for the WiiU? That would be so friggin' awesome! It would be SNES days all over


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2012)

Love it or hate it is one thing and quite acceptable Lube_Skyballer, but from what I have seen (and I am certainly in this camp) it is not so much that but those that theoretically should like it can not stand it; I play roguelikes a lot (indeed at this point it is probably only Tetris that I play more), I played skyrim for 60 hours or so and did not earn shout one because I was messing around so much and the same for most other games like it going right back to the Might and Magic series, Elite is still one of my favourite games, I love games with in depth item creation (even lower end weapons creation stuff like Summon Night Swordcraft story and Rune Factory went up in my estimation for such reasons), I love games with serious in depth skill trees (granted I already said I play roguelikes) and I like killing new and interesting monsters. 
Despite all that every single Monster Hunter game I have tried (granted that stands at the PSP titles from the start, a go in a later levelled Wii game and I think I saw a PS2 version once) is not far off pokemon, football games and kingdom hearts in the "boring me to sleep" stakes which given every element would seem to be pure free time poison for me (certainly benefit of the doubt) yet they somehow screwed it up (for me at least the point where I am utterly indifferent to a new title in the series) means there are strong opinions.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 14, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Love it or hate it is one thing and quite acceptable Lube_Skyballer, but from what I have seen (and I am certainly in this camp) it is not so much that but those that theoretically should like it can not stand it; I play roguelikes a lot (indeed at this point it is probably only Tetris that I play more), I played skyrim for 60 hours or so and did not earn shout one because I was messing around so much and the same for most other games like it going right back to the Might and Magic series, Elite is still one of my favourite games, I love games with in depth item creation (even lower end weapons creation stuff like Summon Night Swordcraft story and Rune Factory went up in my estimation for such reasons), I love games with serious in depth skill trees (granted I already said I play roguelikes) and I like killing new and interesting monsters.
> Despite all that every single Monster Hunter game I have tried (granted that stands at the PSP titles from the start, a go in a later levelled Wii game and I think I saw a PS2 version once) is not far off pokemon, football games and kingdom hearts in the "boring me to sleep" stakes which given every element would seem to be pure free time poison for me (certainly benefit of the doubt) yet they somehow screwed it up (for me at least the point where I am utterly indifferent to a new title in the series) means there are strong opinions.



So wait, you don't like it why again?

Monster Hunter isn't a thing RPG fans would be crazy about, there's no exp, no leveling, no magic or skills, just whatever stats your weapon and armor gives you and your skill as a gamer, its less of a game about blasting monsters to bits and more about taking your time to get used to the game (there's a reason why Tris entire 1 rank quests are tutorials and gathering) and knowing when to get the hell out of there, there's a reason why your character has an entire animation just for running away) but if your expecting it to be like a rougelike or A-RPG then MH just isn't for you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Monster Hunter isn't a thing RPG fans would be crazy about, there's no exp, no leveling, no magic or skills, just whatever stats your weapon and armor gives you and your skill as a gamer, its less of a game about blasting monsters to bits and more about taking your time to get used to the game (there's a reason why Tris entire 1 rank quests are tutorials and gathering) and knowing when to get the hell out of there, there's a reason why your character has an entire animation just for running away) but if your expecting it to be like a rougelike or A-RPG then MH just isn't for you.



He doesn't like it because it bores him.

He explains that he loves games notorious for time sinking and thought this would be one but it just bores him.

Also I do think if the core mechanic of your game is having your core mechanics to be slow and clunky then it's just bad mechanics. I can make a fast, exciting action game with very fluid controls and fast action and still be incredibly challenging. I know people go "BUT IT'S NOT MONSTER HUNTER THEN" but maybe Monster Hunter is just bad. I know it's popular in Japan but so are a dozen other bad games.

I keep jerking off on this game but Dragon's Dogma was able to introduce monster hunting in a way that was actually good. I mean there's these big monsters that you have to systematically take down with some great combat. That's what monster hunting should feel like, not getting slapped upside the head by an enemy because my eating animation takes about as long as my lunch hour.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I do think if the core mechanic of your game is having your core mechanics to be slow and clunky then it's just bad mechanics. I can make a fast, exciting action game with very fluid controls and fast action and still be incredibly challenging. I know people go "BUT IT'S NOT MONSTER HUNTER THEN" but maybe Monster Hunter is just bad. I know it's popular in Japan but so are a dozen other bad games.


That

Myself I too find it boring & the mechanics are poorly done. I've gone through 2 PSP titles (one was the most recent localised one) and MH3 Wii and yeah no this games hold nothing for me. I've enjoyed games like them in the past it's just this particular series doesn't hold one single thing that can hold my interest. I'm not someone who demands instant gratification with every game they play, I don't mind working at something to get to the good stuff.  Other games start off pretty damn boring but after some grinding you get to that sweet spot where it all comes together and you start having fun. Not had that with this series.  For me it's like the Sonic Adventure series...really poorly done buggy games that for some reason people tend to love.

Whatever really, people love these games so that's good I guess. Rather people like something then it be a total waste of space.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Monster Hunter isn't a thing RPG fans would be crazy about, there's no exp, no leveling, no magic or skills, just whatever stats your weapon and armor gives you and your skill as a gamer, its less of a game about blasting monsters to bits and more about taking your time to get used to the game (there's a reason why Tris entire 1 rank quests are tutorials and gathering) and knowing when to get the hell out of there, there's a reason why your character has an entire animation just for running away) but if your expecting it to be like a rougelike or A-RPG then MH just isn't for you.
> ...



I see what you mean, but I actually like to slow paced combat of MH, it forces a player to think before they act, not many games outside of Real time and Turn based RPGs do that. It doesnt say "Go in there and bust some heads and win!" Its a game that says "Hmm, maybe I should change my ammo or heal up before I go crazy..." and the fact that it offers the planning and prep of a RPG or RTS but also the skill and timing of a fighter, like I said. Its not a game that everyone will like, ESPECIALLY, if you expect something like a A-RPG.


----------



## retrodoctor (Sep 15, 2012)

Beyond excited for this coming to the west.


----------



## uribemaster (Sep 15, 2012)

What I think is that people don't like the game because it's a bit different than what they're used to. This game doesn't revolve around a leveling up system but every time you face a monster, you start learning when to be able to attack it and not receive damage or when to use your items without being open for attacks. your players don't level up but you do as you play more and become more experienced with each monster's attack style. It takes a while to learn it and no matter how long you play, you will never get to a point where you can just kill anything in 1 hit. I sorta like that though because you have to fight strategically no matter what monster it is you are hunting. Of course the great armors and weapon upgrades definitely help! I still play tri up till this day and I'm definitely going to get this as soon as it's released


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 15, 2012)

I think what people enjoy about MH is that you have to commit to everything.
Everything is very deliberate, there's no easy way to backpedal on your actions.

If you run low on stamina it should and is a real concern. Both because you can't just instantly use an item to recover it and because you're extremely crippled in what you can do because of it.
If you want to eat meat to recover it then you need to find a safe way to do so.
This can be retreating from the map or using another item to stall the boss such as a flash bomb.

If you run low on health it's the same deal.

It seems clunky and stupid, but it's all to encourage you to explore your options via items or simply get better at the game.
I know that last point sounds elitist, but that's basically the crux of the game.
Once you learn the patterns and know when to attack it all becomes fairly easy. To the point that you'll rarely if ever need to eat to restore stamina mid-fight or use potions to heal.

As for the combat mechanics, again, everything is very deliberate.
Every swing you make you have to fully commit to. If you're attacking you better be sure it's a good time to be attacking.
The heavier weapons all swing like heavy weapons should swing and they hit very hard. They encourage a hit and run tactic where you capitalize on hitting weak points. They don't have much if any leniency in movement once you start your swing since you sure aren't going to stop gravity from doing its work.
The faster weapons all feel fairly fast and either have defensive options to let you stay in the boss' face or offensive options for you to capitalize on attack opportunities. These tend to have m ore leniency on moving during your attack at the cost of doing much less damage.

I can perfectly understand if a person doesn't like or even hates the series, but to say it's poorly done or has bad mechanics is just short-sighted of the person.
There's a reason why so many "clones" with "faster and smoother" gameplay have failed to reach MH's popularity...and that's because they're no longer targeting the same audience.
Especially if they're in that awkward inbetween space of being a MH-style game and...any countless other A-RPG type game and ends up appealing to no one.

I'd sooner call Gods Eater Burst a Phantasy Star Universe/Portable clone than a Monster Hunter clone for instance. It's just so far off from being MH that it shouldn't be called a MH clone at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2012)

Everything people said to describe it is on paper a near complete list of things I seek out in a game (indeed I will usually consciously or subconsciously twist games towards such a thing*)- indeed I spent most of yesterday playing FTL which also incorporates such mechanics awesomely (I could lose any fight if I did not think and win most if I tried but attrition and my pushing things too far between repair points saw me fail despite being armed to the teeth, fully loaded with missiles and fuel and with enough money to do enough with).
To that end I tried several MH games across platforms, tried watching lets plays, tried later game content (I was told the "tutorials" lasted a bit long in some of the later PSP titles) and tried reading some of the wikis on the franchise as again on paper it incorporates mechanics I found to be great when by themselves or only a couple exist in other games but nothing was compelling in the slightest (which by extension means I find it boring) which given the amount of dross I will put up with really is not a good thing. 2004 being the first means it beat a lot of games to the fighting game (ish) mechanics coupled with survival/planning routine in a could well be an RPG setting but I think that others have done it slightly better in the subsequent years which I probably played more of first; it is the whole Lord of the Rings thing again in that it was a great/pioneering in a way, but others have done better in the years following and I got to those first.

*my preferred challenge curve is that or the Ninja Gaiden method of "if you are low on health it is because you screwed up".


Re: levelling. I have never been one for grinding and levels themselves mean so very little to me other than a basic mechanic but use based "skill" increases have been available for some time and fairly standard for a while now. I would probably even make the case that what MH uses is an abstract form of levelling (or is it a less abstract version of what levelling is an abstraction of?).


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 16, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Everything people said to describe it is on paper a near complete list of things I seek out in a game (indeed I will usually consciously or subconsciously twist games towards such a thing*)- indeed I spent most of yesterday playing FTL which also incorporates such mechanics awesomely (I could lose any fight if I did not think and win most if I tried but attrition and my pushing things too far between repair points saw me fail despite being armed to the teeth, fully loaded with missiles and fuel and with enough money to do enough with).
> To that end I tried several MH games across platforms, tried watching lets plays, tried later game content (I was told the "tutorials" lasted a bit long in some of the later PSP titles) and tried reading some of the wikis on the franchise as again on paper it incorporates mechanics I found to be great when by themselves or only a couple exist in other games but nothing was compelling in the slightest (which by extension means I find it boring) which given the amount of dross I will put up with really is not a good thing. 2004 being the first means it beat a lot of games to the fighting game (ish) mechanics coupled with survival/planning routine in a could well be an RPG setting but I think that others have done it slightly better in the subsequent years which I probably played more of first; it is the whole Lord of the Rings thing again in that it was a great/pioneering in a way, but others have done better in the years following and I got to those first.
> 
> *my preferred challenge curve is that or the Ninja Gaiden method of "if you are low on health it is because you screwed up".
> ...



Trust me, anyone who actually likes the game can understand why others would find it boring. For instance, when I saw gameplay and trailers for the game it looked like a snooze fest to me, not something I would want, but after actually giving the Wii version a Tri (HAHAHA PUNS.), well, let's just say I'm dropping 80$ on a PSP 2000 just to play the Portable titles, but I honestly wouldn't recommend this to anyone who likes RPGs and Rougelikes, if they do play it, they base it off those kinds of games, and honesty its pretty shit if you expect it to be a A-RPG. But hey, in the end its your opinion and I cant change that.


----------



## Raynar (Sep 16, 2012)

Sweet! Looking forward to some MH =D


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Really really excited for this. It was the most unexpected announcement at the conference aside from maybe Bayonetta 2.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 16, 2012)

Removed a bit of stuff around the thread.

Yet again, if you guys don't like a game, you can feel free to not post in the thread on that game.

It's not like you have to force your righteous liking of games on the others.

Thanks


----------



## Rydian (Sep 16, 2012)

10 Monster Hunter games and they're up to "3".

Am I the only one wondering why more people aren't complaining about the fact that the same game is ported over and over and over?

Kirby Super Star Ultra: "It's the SNES game with some extras", Bitch whine moan.
Super Mario All-Stars Wii: "It's the SNES game which is some NES games", whine complain.
New Monster Hunter: GOTY I AM GETTING THE SYSTEM BECAUSE OF THIS


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Rydian said:


> 10 Monster Hunter games and they're up to "3".
> 
> Am I the only one wondering why more people aren't complaining about the fact that the same game is ported over and over and over?
> 
> ...


This is hardly a straight port. With 50+ new monsters, new weapon types, new areas, visual improvements and more, it's quite different and worthy of a release.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> This is hardly a straight port. With 50+ new monsters, new weapon types, new areas, visual improvements and more, it's quite different and worthy of a release.


In other places if you keep taking base games and re-releasing them with added levels you get called out for milking the series and things of that nature.

Again, 10 releases for 3 numbers in the series?  That's a bit much.  I can definitely understand rereleases with extras, but _when the series is more re-releases than new entries something doesn't sound right_.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Rydian said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > This is hardly a straight port. With 50+ new monsters, new weapon types, new areas, visual improvements and more, it's quite different and worthy of a release.
> ...



Monster Hunter
Monster Hunter 2
Monster Hunter Freedom 2
Monster Hunter Tri
Monster Hunter Portable 3rd

And soon, Monster Hunter 4.

Those are all the games that are largely original.

And with Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, I would argue that there is more than enough improvements and additions to merit it being its own game.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 16, 2012)

So there's four games in the series of 10, 4/10, which are "largely" original?  As in not even wholly separate?

Nobody has to argue about whether Kingdom Hearts 2 is a new game compared to the first, for example.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Rydian said:


> So there's four games in the series of 10, 4/10, which are "largely" original?  As in not even wholly separate?
> 
> Nobody has to argue about whether Kingdom Hearts 2 is a new game compared to the first, for example.


*5 games. Even so, Monster Hunter games generally have enough differences to merit its existence even if it is based off an earlier game.

Anyways, I'm mostly arguing that Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate has enough new stuff to deserve a release. Not all MH games (as I haven't played them all...).


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

Wait a minute isn't MH3 for Wii U and 3DS essentially enhanced ports of the MH Tri?

If so, I've got to love Capcom's milking.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Wait a minute isn't MH3 for Wii U and 3DS essentially enhanced ports of the MH Tri?
> 
> If so, I've got to love Capcom's milking.



BUT NO NEW MEGAMAN HUH.

But it is quite funny that people will cry profusely over every Street Fighter re-release or every HD port they make but are absolutely giddy for Monster Hunter re-releases.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Wait a minute isn't MH3 for Wii U and 3DS essentially enhanced ports of the MH Tri?
> 
> If so, I've got to love Capcom's milking.


Nah, 50+ new monsters, new weapon types, new areas, visual improvements, control improvements. Honestly, I would say it's closer to being a new game than it is a port.


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute isn't MH3 for Wii U and 3DS essentially enhanced ports of the MH Tri?
> ...



So an enhanced port?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


No. Not at all.


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



Game+new content=enhanced port.

Great logic, Bro.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Game+new content=enhanced port.
> 
> Great logic, Bro.


Game+little new content=enhanced port

Game+lots of new content = not so new game?


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Game+new content=enhanced port.
> ...



This is like getting a healthcare bill from a Republican.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Game+new content=enhanced port.
> ...


Doesn't matter... it's the same game, isn't it?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Doesn't matter... it's the same game, isn't it?


With so many additions that it's almost an entirely new game.


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter... it's the same game, isn't it?
> ...



So an enhanced port?


----------



## Arras (Sep 16, 2012)

Game + new content on different console = enhanced port
Game on different console = port
Game + new content on same console = rerelease
Where new content can be anything varying from a few skins to a game that's twice as long; if it's the same base game it's an enhanced port in my book. The enhancements might totally warrant a purchase, but TECHNICALLY it's an enhanced port.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


Well, it's more than doubling the content.

How about new games that add old stages/levels as throwbacks?


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter... it's the same game, isn't it?
> ...


You said almost. It is technically still the same game. XD
Hmm... how do we call a same game that differs from the original by adding loads of new content...
I call it an enhanced port.


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



Than its an enhanced port. Its the same game with enhancements.

Exactly they're throwbacks not at the heart the same game.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Than its an enhanced port. Its the same game with enhancements.
> 
> Exactly they're throwbacks not at the heart the same game.


So what happens to Left4Dead2?
I...think at this point you can officially play all the L4D1 stuff on it right?
It's basically L4D1 with gameplay improvements and new content.

Well, not that arguing semantics gets anyone anywhere. MH3G/U is an enhanced port, but soulx is probably arguing it since the term is usually bagged down with negative thoughts.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter... it's the same game, isn't it?
> ...


"almost" is the key word. It's NOT a new game, if all the core elements and story are still there.
Going by your logic, HD collections are new games too, and so is Chrono Trigger DS


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Than its an enhanced port. Its the same game with enhancements.
> ...



I haven't played L4D so I can't comment on it.

if soulsnatcher wants to make a proper argument than he should argue whether its almost like a new game, which is to be polite to him is bloody stupid. He can argue its a good enhanced port which perfectly valid.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


HD Collections are ports with better visuals so no. I'm just arguing that it has enough new content to merit its existence rather than be dismissed for being an _enhanced port_.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


But WHAT is so bad about being an enhanced port? It's not anything horrible.
And it has enough stuff to merit it as a enhanced port.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 16, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> But WHAT is so bad about being an enhanced port? It's not anything horrible.
> And it has enough stuff to merit it as a enhanced port.


Well, this entire argument started when people decided to rag on the game for being "yet another port" ahaha.


----------



## Arras (Sep 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


What he should argue IMO is that it's an enhanced port that's actually worth purchasing because it adds so much stuff even people who own the original game would probably be interested. It IS an enhanced port but that doesn't really matter here. It's not a bad thing.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 16, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > But WHAT is so bad about being an enhanced port? It's not anything horrible.
> ...


Well, I do admit there has been alot of ports lately, but I'm all for ports that pack in some more stuff.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Arras said:


> What he should argue IMO is that it's an enhanced port that's actually worth purchasing because it adds so much stuff even people who own the original game would probably be interested. It IS an enhanced port but that doesn't really matter here. It's not a bad thing.


I argued against it being an enhanced port because that has negative connotations. And isn't very strictly defined as like Zarcon mentioned, Left for Dead 2 could be considered an enhanced port going by what you guys are saying.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you guys seriously arguing on whether its a port/remake/etc?

I'd think everyone would be more happy to finally get another MH game here.....


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 16, 2012)

You know how it goes, can't have good news without someone complaining about it, ahaha.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute isn't MH3 for Wii U and 3DS essentially enhanced ports of the MH Tri?
> ...


My concern is that *even CoD at least manages to give a whole new set of maps*, and people still complain that the CoD series is milked to hell... but nothing about MH, which is a huge abuser of the "extra stuff and re-release" strategy.  Again, they have more re-releases than new entries in the series, _that's some serious milking_.

Not that I dislike the games (Zarcon gave a great explanation why they're unique), but if a series is going to always revolve around the same basic mechanics (with obvious upgrades as time goes on) they could at least pull a pokemon and replace all the maps and graphics and characters and story.  Just build a second game out of the engine of the first, don't just toss stuff onto the old game and re-sell it.

It's not like the base game for this release is old and unobtainable, so the whole "Rerelease of a classic for new audiences" thing doesn't even fly.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone else waiting for Monster Hunter Tri Turbo Champion Edition?


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 18, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> Anyone else waiting for Monster Hunter Tri Turbo Champion Edition?


So you're saying that when it comes to new Monster Hunter games, capcom should at least tri to do something original.


----------



## pasc (Sep 18, 2012)

clarky said:


> pasc said:
> 
> 
> > 3,4 who cares ? Monster Hunter, finally a sign of life, now give us a sing of a phoenix wright 5 translation and it's settled.
> ...



Thx just what I needed


----------

